# console arm rest



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

anyone taken this thing out? I hate mine lol was it even an option to get the car without it?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

you're talking about this correct:









If so, base Turbo models didn't get it = my car doesn't have it. lol. Why don't you like it? There are many days where I wish I did have it. I know others have retrofit it into their cars, but never heard of anyone taking it out.


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

yup that's it as you can see in the photo the emergency brake hits it when pulled up so pretty much you fold it up every time you park your car then fold it back down when you get in and it has this weird way where you have to fold it allll the way down then pull it back up slightly to make it catch or it just flops around.


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

hey can you upload a pic of what yours looks like without it ?


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Agreed that it's difficult to get it to 'catch'. I got mine to 'catch' at an angle where the e-brake doesn't hit it at all when fully engaged, I'd play around with it and see if you can do the same before taking the entire thing out.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

BeetleBlip said:


> yup that's it as you can see in the photo the emergency brake hits it when pulled up so pretty much you fold it up every time you park your car then fold it back down when you get in and it has this weird way where you have to fold it allll the way down then pull it back up slightly to make it catch or it just flops around.


I understand what you mean. I had a mk4 Jetta with armrest and it did the same thing. I also had a B6 A4 with armrest and it did the same thing. I usually didn't have it down when driving around town, but mainly when on the highway. it was nice.



BeetleBlip said:


> hey can you upload a pic of what yours looks like without it ?


Taken moments ago on my craptastic iPhone4...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

the trick to this is I found that if you pick it up from its fully downed resting position and quickly pull up and then down again it will catch. its weird but it works.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

pretty easy to remove.... pull the plastic cover off of the back side (facing back seat) and then you will see a (I believe) 14mm nut. Remove that and then pull the rubber mat from in front of the console and there is a Torx bolt under it. 

If you want to remove it and keep it out you will then have to remove the metal bracket (2 T30 Torx and one nut) and then get the factory plastic pocket to go in the space


I went a few weeks without my console and hated it! I know it has annoying things about it but I missed it once it was gone


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

I found the armrest very annoying when I test drove a manual tdi convertible, I had to move it all the way up so that my elbow wouldn't keep smacking into it every time I changed a gear. I ended up getting one with a DSG and use it all the time.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I didn't order my car with it, but it did arrive with it. I have seen others without it so I'm not sure what made one 2.5 get it, and what made a different 2.5 not get it. Just the same, I like having the option though most days it is in the up position.
There was a thread on here where someone was adding it into their car and ordering all the parts separate came out to some REDICULOUS figure - I want to say like $1700! 

Just the same-you do realize they are adjustable right? It isn't a tactile "click" like I would prefer but put the armrest into it's lowest most position then slowly lift it to the point which is comfortable. At that point stop, and just gently push down to get it to seat. There are about a dozen or so intermediary stops between low and high. Once it is in a mid range position though, you have to raise it all the way up to go back down else it grabs the middle heights again.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

My Beetle is a 6MT with the console. In the "level" position (which is also the most comfortable for me) I'm able to engage the parking brake fully when the car is parked. I don't see the issue.


----------

